# Is it possible to upgrade the radio in the 2010 Golf with the one in the TDI or GTI?



## baybeach68 (Feb 24, 2008)

I just bought one and the salesperson told me the radio can't be upgraded in the Golf - now I realize it's not an OPTION, but it can't even be installed aftermarket?


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

baybeach68 said:


> I just bought one and the salesperson told me the radio can't be upgraded in the Golf - now I realize it's not an OPTION, but it can't even be installed aftermarket?


Yup its possible. Easy, even.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Yes, and you could buy mine.


----------



## baybeach68 (Feb 24, 2008)

*So I bought one and am having problems*

The fm stations are VERY fuzzy sounding...do you have this problem with your RCD-510? I had a friend install it who does installations - I bought the sirius antenna (the sirius sounds fine) and an OEM VW fm antenna part. Is there something else I need to do? Why does the radio sound so bad? Thank you!


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

You probably need to swap the two antenna leads for the AM/FM diversity antenna.


----------

